# Which T5 bulb...?



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

Hello all,
Please help! I was looking to buy T5 bulbs for my new tank and I came across two kinds:

1) 24W T5 HO ATI Sun 6000K Fluorescent Bulb 2ft. ($23.95)
http://www.specialty-lights.com/531020.html

2) 24W T5 High Output Fluorescent Bulb 6500K ($12.99)
http://www.specialty-lights.com/901586.html

What's the difference? Can I use the cheaper one for planted tank? 
Thank you for your help.
Christopher


----------



## quietgamer (Aug 11, 2004)

I use ge starcoat 80w 5000k for 6 months and am very pleased.


----------



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks but my light fixture will only fit 2ft. T5 bulb. 
Can someone make a suggestion between these two bulbs?
Thanks.
Christopher


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The cheaper on has a CRI of only 86. HTat is the samea s the GE 9325K's, meaning it will not show the colors that truely. I woudl find out the CRI of hte more expensive one. If it is more than a couple CRI points higher, go with that one. What I would do, since ou will need atleast 2 anyway, is buy one of each and see which has a color more pleasing to you. Both would be just fine for your aquarium though. I think it will boil down to which looks better for you, in the end Also, give the bulbs a week to "break in" before you try to really judge the colors with it. HTH


----------



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks Dennis. I had no idea what CRI meant. I'll buy both and try them out.
Thanks again for your help.
Christopher


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

CRI=coloer rendering index. Basically, how true the bulbs make colors appeare as compared to natural daylight (daylight being 100 CRI). CRI really does not have athing to do with the K rating BTW, which is often completely deciving a description in and of itself :roll: 

Buy one of each, try for a week or so, then order more of the one you like and aquabid/trade/sell the other. Who knows, maybe you will be pleased withthe combined look and save some money that way

HTH


----------



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi Dennis,
Thanks for the advice. I just ordered one of each.
Thanks again.
Christopher


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

imo, the 6000K t5 is the best. im having osram/sylvania bulbs tough


----------



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi Mor b,
Where did you get your bulbs?
Thanks.
Christopher


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

hi Christopher
i got them in electrical supply shop in ISRAEL , thats where i live. :wink:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Need some advice on which bulb is better? These bulbs are from http://www.aqualuxlighting.com/345inlint5ho.html

* 1.*
*39 watt 36 inch T5 HO 6500k GE Starcoat*







These lamps will outlast all the rest, keep in mind that there is a slight greenish tint similar to Iwasaki 6500k, so use 1:2 or 1:3 with either Blue or Actinic








Regular price: $15.23







Sale price: *$12.18

** 2.*























*39 watt 36 inch T5 HO 6000k ATI Sun*







Encourages strong SPS growth, works great 1:1 with Actinic, or Blue








Regular price: $17.95







Sale price: *$14.36

3. *D-D Giesemann Midday: $18.00 per lamp from ebay.

Anyone with any experiences or insight with the above bulbs? I'm leaning towards the GE starcoats, and the ATI sun bulbs. Maybe a mixture of 2 of each. Or is it better to go 100% GE's like everyone else seems to be doing? There's not much info on the Giesemann Bulbs, are they bad?

-John N.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Well I'll answer my own question. After extensive research on several reef forums (not the exact same thing I know) and some reports from planted aquarium keepers. The GE Starcoats are the favorites and seems to work very well. 

The ATI sun bulbs are also along the same lines in terms of plant growth. I think the only difference reported from the two are the sudden "whiteness" appearing from the GE star coat bulbs. The ATI sun bulbs are reported to have a more yellow, natural daylight look.

The Giesemann midday bulbs are not as frequently used in Reef and Planted aquariums. Probably because of the price tag associated with them. Since the other bulbs do outstanding job with growing plants and corals, then there's no need to purchase the more expensive bulb.

I haven't bought anything yet, so I'm still open to your thoughts. If I do get the Tek T5HO fixture, then I will get the a mixture of ATI suns and GE Starcoats to try out. I figure the colors will blend and offset the natural yellow, and whiteness negatives of both.

-John N.


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

John,

I've been using ATI sun pro bulbs (pro is the improved version which is said to have more lumen output vs. normal suns) for round about 1 year and I'm very happy with the slightly yellowish look as it brings out yellow and red plant colours very well. Two drawbacks: ATI sun/sun pros no longer are on offer over here in Germany (special flourescent mix from the german company Narva for ATI). Sun/sun pros seem to loose lumen output quite a bit after 6-8 months of use.

According to Narva Giesemann middays are identical to sun pros. But a close look to the spectrum graphs tells me they are not. I am at a loss for the moment to say anything more specific. I've ordered both starcoats and middays for comparison. 

There might be another option to consider: Philips 965 full spectrum bulbs

Regards,
Detlef


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Spectrum graphs of the Giesemann bulbs are here: http://www.giesemann.de/de/leuchtmittel/t5.php


----------

